# Grupo Electrogeno y UPS



## tesla (May 22, 2013)

Estimados,

Debo dimensionar un grupo electrógeno y quisiera saber que datos necesito saber, según tengo entendido el grupo para trabajar a plena carga necesita un tiempo y demás detalles,
mientras imagino que podría trabajar de esta forma, pero quizás el ups no sea necesario o que podría usar para aminorar costos.

Slds.


----------



## fdesergio (May 22, 2013)

Las UPS las necesitas si o si, pues en el paso de Normal a Emergencia tenes un bache sin tension  (mientras arranca la planta y se estabiliza en tension y frecuencia y que la transferia no deja conectar a la carga) y es necesaria para  de tus PCs y/o equipos criticos, lo que si esta mal es todas las cargas con UPS, se deben restringir solo las necesarias, chauuuuuu


----------



## tesla (May 22, 2013)

Para el grupo electrógeno, debo ver el tiempo de duración del grupo?, en esta aplicación el ups debe trabajar con 1h de autonomía.

Pero el grupo es para todo el sistema, me parece que se considera así. si tienes algún diagrama de bloques o un esquema de un grupo y generador me ayudaría mucho para saber como lo accionare desde la transferencia automática.


----------



## solaris8 (May 22, 2013)

primero debes saber cuanta carga soportara el generador(5Amperes, 10 Ampers,100 Amperes....) sobre eso basar tus datos, las ups deberian ser individuales a los equipos que tengas o una general pero creo que seria bastante grande, y deberias pensar en alguna plc.


----------



## tesla (May 22, 2013)

Considerara el UPS para el PLC, y también para la transferencia automática, ya que hay unos segundos que el modulo de transferencia automática queda desenergizado.


----------



## opamp (May 22, 2013)

tesla el UPS debe ser ON LINE para que pueda trabajar las 24 horas de todo el año con las cargas críticas.
El grupo trabaja durante los cortes de energía comercial alimentando al UPS( con sus cargas críticas) y otras cargas seleccionadas , como algunas laminarias y tomacorrientes seleccionados.

Para la autonomía del grupo tienes que tener un histórico de los cortes de la red comercial o asumir un valor de compromiso razonable, 3H,...8H.

Al final tienes 3 tipos de cargas :
Siempre alimentadas por el UPS(que es alimentado por sus baterías, la red comercial y el grupo).
Cargas alimentadas por la red comercial y el grupo vía TTA y;
Cargas no críticas alimentadas solo por la red comercial.

P.D.: Yo tomé tu implementación como industrial,...pero por lo que leo es más bien de potencia domestica,......Si nos puedes aclarar de que POTENCIA estamos hablando no patinaría en mis comentarios.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 22, 2013)

Se puede lograr que el generador arranque, llegue a velocidad y tensión en 1 Seg y en algunos casos algo menos.

*! No es un método económico ¡*


----------



## fdesergio (May 22, 2013)

La transferencia sacala de lo que llamas carga, no se que equipo de transferencia usaras pero no hay que tenerla en cuenta, ella se alimenta de la red que este en servicio sea NORMAL o EMERGENCIA, no necesita UPS, chauuuuuuu


----------



## tesla (May 22, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Se puede lograr que el generador arranque, llegue a velocidad y tensión en 1 Seg y en algunos casos algo menos.
> 
> *! No es un método económico ¡*


 
En el caso que llegue a menos, tengo un tiempo en el cual el PLC se encuentra apagado, y en el sistema tengo varios datos que no debo perder, para eso me serviría el UPS, pero he encontrado unos equipos llamados buffers que maneja siemens que sostienen el sistema hasta 10s y es mas económico que un UPS. Y si el generador puede manejar hasta 10s de trabajar a su velocidad nominal y no depende tanto del tiempo genial.
Tengo que ver también los precios!!, en general usare SIEMENS.
Si deseas te puedo dar un alcance mayor del proyecto.

Slds.





fdesergio dijo:


> La transferencia sacala de lo que llamas carga, no se que equipo de transferencia usaras pero no hay que tenerla en cuenta, ella se alimenta de la red que este en servicio sea NORMAL o EMERGENCIA, no necesita UPS, chauuuuuuu


 
Pero en el momento que cambia de NORMAL a EMERGENCIA hay un tiempo que se encuentra apagado, entonces el modulo de transferencia no tendrá alimentación por tanto necesita una alimentación por baterías (o ups).


----------



## fdesergio (May 22, 2013)

Nooooo  tesla, sucede que estan hechas para eso, imagina un sistema donde no hayan UPS.... como trabajarian?????   pues es sencillo  si no hay alimentacion de ninguna el equipo de transferencia lo UNICO que haces es encender el APE  (Automatic Power Engine) y esto se hace con un rele y su contacto NC, sucede entonces que el generador enciende y produce energia desde ahi se alimenta el equipo de transferencia, es mas,  los equipos de transferencia se alimentan por 2 lados, por emergencia y normal tomando alimentacion desde las señales de monitoreo de las fases, y en otros equipos tomando los 12Vdc del generador osea desde su bateria de arranque que si o si debe tener cargador, contanos mas, chauuuuuuu


----------

